# cracking truffles



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Has this happened to anyone. You've just coated the truffles with tempered dark choc., they sit for a min. to set , then they get hairline cracks. My truffle filling was chilled, so I'm sure it's the whole cold to warm expansion explanation. I really wanted a softer ganache filling for the truffles(50% choc./50% cream) and that's why I had to work with them cold. Is it the norm not to chill the truffle filling before dipping. or just chill until the ganache just sets?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

angrychef,
you already know why. How come you're working them so cold? using your hands? anything in your ganache? butter? whats your formula for the filling?
tempered couverture?
jeff


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I have had the same problem. One solution is to fill hollow truffle shells and dip them. This way you can still have a nice soft filling.

In answer to your question, I think it is the norm to chill the ganache before dipping. Ohterwise you'll end up with goop in your chocolate.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

thanks Jeff and Momoreg for quick reply. To answer your questions, Jeff: I let the ganache set-up somewhat(meaning it's sort of pipe-able and scoopable), then scoop out or bag out little balls. I chill, then re-shape to round them with gloved hands. Then I dip in chocolate and let them set. When I dip the truffles, I actually don't dip them into the bowl of tempered choco., I just dab some chocolate on my hands(with gloves) and roll the truffle. It's easier and keeps the goop and temperature fluctuation out of the chocolate. Lastly I dust some good cocoa powder lightly over the truffles. For the truffle filling I used a ganache with 60% chocolate and 40% cream. Bit of Grand Marnier, no butter. Does it make a difference?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm not sure if the butter will help, I use a little. And I always use the extract instead of straight GM. I have had that happen with soft center truffles and I usually dip twice.Its kind of like the shell thing. We actually place the soft centers on petit four rack, pour chocolate over them from a square pan. Let em set a little and then do as you do with the hands. The shells are fast, but I never really found one that the shell is as thin as I prefer. If you go shells, make sure you have a trigger funnel, actually I have many in the kitchen, I have found many uses for them.
You may try to cool you coating a little more. Sorry, I'm bouncing around:bounce:


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

angrychef, I make truffles the same way (not piping the ganache, but using a scooop) and I haven't had a problem with cracking. Actually, currently, the only truffles I make are vegan and since I'm using soy milk (which isn't much thicker than water) rather than heavy cream, I have to use more chocolate than liquid. But when I used to work for this one restaurant that made them regularly, it was 50/50 chocolate and cream and we never had any problems. Then again, it was always done with 2 people and it went very fast. The ganache didn't have as much time to get all goopy and melty on you when 2 pairs of hands are flying around.

I try to stay away from shells as much as possible b/c there's something that creeps me out about those perfectly round spheres. I think it's b/c they're too perfectly round and identical. No personality. The last time I used shells, I purposely dipped them all funky and I thought they looked better.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

skim coat the truffles first with chocolate then enrobe and dust (if that is your end product.)

by skim coat i mean when just out of the cooler, with tempered chocolate, give the truffles a thin coating of chocolate. then dip or enrobe as usual. this is the way i was shown at L. Burdick chocolate for soft fillings. it works well. 
:bounce:


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I had to double dip them to cover up the cracks. I really like the hand rolling method because they look great. In the end they did come out wonderful, but I will try dipping the truffles less chilled next time.


----------



## Marla Bartus (Apr 7, 2019)

I hand roll my truffles as well. I also pre-coat them before fork dipping. The pre-coating seems to have helped with the hairline cracks on the tops of my truffles. But I now have a new problem, the bottoms of my truffles push out in the center an making a small circular crack. Not sure why this is happening... Any help please.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Next time add a bit of glucose or corn syrup to the ganache, it really helps with flexibility and reduces cracking.

I usually slab my ganache to about 1/2” thick, let it set at room temp, then cut with a roller cutter into squares. Next day I roll the squares, let rest until it forms a “skin”, then take three in my palm and rub/coat with a thin layer of couverture, and let harden. Then I dip. During the whole process I never refrigerate.

Hollow shells may be great, but they are #$&-zing expensive, in most cases more expensive than a finished truffle


----------

